

The Inconvenient History of Silicon Valley - gatsby
http://www.inc.com/eric-schurenberg/inconvenient-history-of-silicon-valley.html

======
amikahmad
"Could History Repeat?"

Hrmm this is interesting but I don't think history will repeat in the Valley.
I would turn attention towards NYC and the tremendous initiatives being put
together there. From Cornell to NYU, it's all coming together with local,
national, and international gov to do brilliant things. DARPA and other govt
funding already goes through institutions like MIT and Carnegie Mellon and all
that work is stable.

But to see another tech explosion, Silicon Alley is where I would look in the
future.

